# Truck with plow or truck and add a plow.



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking to start snow plowing. Right now I snowblower driveways and use my expedition with a trailer to bring the snow blowers around. I have thought about putting a plow on my expedition but would rather buy a new to me truck. My question is would you rather buy a truck with a plow all ready attached or buy the truck and add the plow after. my budget is around 10k.

Thanks,
Calvin


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

You can get a better deal finding a truck with a plow on it already, but you may not know how much plowing they've done, or how hurt the truck could be. I would rather find a good truck, then install a plow. Good luckThumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Truck thats never plowed lot less wear on the truck. IMO a plow truck with 40k miles is as worn as a plowless truck with 120k miles.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I just found a truck that only recently had a plow put on it. Receipts and overall condition to prove it. 

But if you can't do that. Taking your time finding a truck from a salt free area that has never plowed is what i do. Then find a deal on a plow during spring or summer....new or used.


----------



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. That's what I'm thinking also is to get a truck without a plow and add one. Everything that is 10k or less is beat to hell. I don't want to have to replace a transmission or something else the first snow fall because someone did keep up with it.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Since you are not extremely far from me, i will give up one of my sources. Plenty of guys travel to this dealer. Great guys, great trucks. They import all vehicles from salt free areas. http://www.motorsourceinc.com/ if you should want to come out this way, i would be more than happy to go with ya.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm in the same situation. Looking for a second truck, but not exactly sure of the best way to go. Right now, I'm thinking about finding a truck and adding the plow later this year. Like prior posts have said, less wear and tear on a truck with no plow.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It all depends. If you're willing to travel and want to find a truck to add a plow with little to no rust, make a trip down here to NC. They bring a little higher price, but they were never plowed with and the bodies are still good.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

If you are going to add a plow make sure the truck is set up with heavy duty:
suspension
transmission cooling
engine cooling
alternator

I tried to buy used but could not find a truck that met all of the above. I know that sound crazy but some sellers did not even know how to answer my questions.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

thelettuceman;1607330 said:


> If you are going to add a plow make sure the truck is set up with heavy duty:
> suspension
> transmission cooling
> engine cooling
> ...


Part of the problem you were having, is the *definition* of "heavy duty".
Point by point;
- Heavy duty suspension: typically, if a manufacturer lists the suspension as "heavy duty", they're referring to the BACK suspension, which isn't relevant to plowing, EXCEPT if you plan to carry a salter.
- Heavy duty transmission cooling: one should physically LOOK for an auxiliary radiator in front of the regular one, hooked up to the transmission. This is usually called an auxiliary transmission cooler rather than "heavy duty". Typical transmission cooler is plumbed in to the truck's water cooler. Also note that this only applies to AUTOMATIC transmissions. Manual transmissions don't need much in the way of cooling since they don't have torque converters (heat makers). However, what a manual vehicle may benefit from, is a heavy duty CLUTCH and/or PRESSURE PLATE. Something with more clamping force than the typical.
- Engine cooling: I'm not sure how "heavy duty" really applies. In general, if a vehicle is manufactured without adequate cooling to deal with the engine operating at high output, low speed, and HIGH AMBIENT TEMPERATURE, then this is a very serious flaw in the vehicle's design. When dealing with plows, the problem you face isn't so much cooling capacity, as aerodynamics. Driving on the highway with a plow in front of you creates a low pressure zone in front of the radiator. Increasing the size of the radiator doesn't solve this. Attention may need to be paid to the vehicle's aerodynamics, driving with the plow fairly low may help, as well as certain non-standard modifications to the fan clutch. The concept of "heavy duty" may or may not come into play.
- Alternator: while a high output alternator may be helpful in keeping the battery adequately charged to operate the plow pump, more attention should be paid to energy storage capacity. Ensuring that you have one OR MORE batteries with a high storage capacity will ensure that you can operate the plow pump for long stretches of time without having to wait for the battery to recharge. Plow pumps can benefit greatly from auxiliary ISOLATED deep cycle batteries. Note that the alternator is usually referred to as "high output", not so often as "heavy duty".

Also note that ALL of these things are fairly simple and inexpensive upgrades that can be made to any truck. Don't get too hung up on whether or not the vehicle already has them.

To address OP's question:
As has been stated, if it can be shown that the vehicle has only done very LITTLE plowing, it may be worth looking at one that already has a plow. This is ESPECIALLY important if the vehicle has an automatic transmission. Manual transmissions are fairly easy and inexpensive to deal with, and not much goes wrong with them besides clutch wear. An automatic transmission that has been used severely, could be on the verge of popping, and could cost several THOUSAND to repair/rebuild. I would look for an old-man driven truck that hasn't seen a snow plow, and add one to it.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

jasonv;1608058 said:


> Part of the problem you were having, is the *definition* of "heavy duty".
> Point by point;
> - Heavy duty suspension: typically, if a manufacturer lists the suspension as "heavy duty", they're referring to the BACK suspension, which isn't relevant to plowing, EXCEPT if you plan to carry a salter.
> - Heavy duty transmission cooling: one should physically LOOK for an auxiliary radiator in front of the regular one, hooked up to the transmission. This is usually called an auxiliary transmission cooler rather than "heavy duty". Typical transmission cooler is plumbed in to the truck's water cooler. Also note that this only applies to AUTOMATIC transmissions. Manual transmissions don't need much in the way of cooling since they don't have torque converters (heat makers). However, what a manual vehicle may benefit from, is a heavy duty CLUTCH and/or PRESSURE PLATE. Something with more clamping force than the typical.
> ...


Jason - I was just saying before I scrolled down - I wonder LITERALLY what heavy duty means and you freaking come through once again and teach me something - love it - You are the CLIFF CLAVEN of CHEERS of this site - haha! ...and you're a Canuck to boot!:salute:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Banksy;1606621 said:


> It all depends. If you're willing to travel and want to find a truck to add a plow with little to no rust, make a trip down here to NC. They bring a little higher price, but they were never plowed with and the bodies are still good.


...and what I do is search "Other Cities" on Craigslist. If you call them, you can tell pretty quickly if it is something that you want to even entertain - but again as Banksy said - you then will have to travel...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Calvinslawns;1606489 said:


> Hello, I'm looking to start snow plowing. Right now I snowblower driveways and use my expedition with a trailer to bring the snow blowers around. I have thought about putting a plow on my expedition but would rather buy a new to me truck. My question is would you rather buy a truck with a plow all ready attached or buy the truck and add the plow after. my budget is around 10k.
> 
> Thanks,
> Calvin


I'm selling the perfect truck for you. If you're doing mostly drives check it out. It's got a pull plow and a V. Pull snow into the street and then scoop it away along the curb. No, it's not to long, I've done any type of drive you can think of with it. Look through the entire thread and go to CL from post #3. I've had 2 seperate guys from Michigan on this site come buy from me, so it's not to far away for you. You will be doing drives in 2-3 min!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141969


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

JasonV: You make some valid points here. When I say heavy duty I am referring to a truck equipped specifically for a snow plow. Every used truck that II looked at did not have all the above that you explained .... and some of the sellers were dumb as a box of rocks


----------



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

Wipensfan that's a nice lookin truck wish I could afford it right this moment. If you have it in a couple of months I would definitely be interested in it. Also everyone thanks or the info, always fun starting to find a new to me truck. It took me 6 months just to find my first car...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Calvinslawns;1610394 said:


> Wipensfan that's a nice lookin truck wish I could afford it right this moment. If you have it in a couple of months I would definitely be interested in it. Also everyone thanks or the info, always fun starting to find a new to me truck. It took me 6 months just to find my first car...


You can send me a private message if you are interested in the future. Thanks.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

MajorDave;1608128 said:


> You are the CLIFF CLAVEN of CHEERS of this site - haha!


Truer words have never been spoken. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MajorDave;1608128 said:


> Jason -You are the CLIFF CLAVEN of CHEERS of this site - haha!


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Great analogy, Cliff Clavin was also a fountain of incorrect information that he was always willing to share.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dfd9;1610717 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken. :laughing::laughing:





basher;1610732 said:


> :laughing::laughing:Great analogy, Cliff Clavin was also a fountain of incorrect information that he was always willhing to share.


Excellent. BS everywhere. Where's my hip boots......?


----------

